# salmon jerky



## ironhorse07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Tired of seeing cmayna's salmon jerky posts. It always looks so good. Stuck inland away from any salmon fishing but the local Albertsons has Atlantic Salmon for 5.97 lb, so I went down and caught me about 11 lbs.












IMG_20140713_155656807.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 13, 2014





Sliced and ready to brine.












IMG_20140713_155708089.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 13, 2014





Save them skins, soaking in olive oil and salt and pepper overnight.
Don't have time to do it all in one day so will brine tomorrow, dry overnight then smoke Tuesday. Back later with more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2014)

You're following a good leader!!

cmayna's Salmon Jerky always looks Awesome!!!

Be back.

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Changed the plan, I have time to do it all today.













IMG_20140715_063835629.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 15, 2014






Into the dry brine, 4/1 brown sugar and salt plus garlic. See you in 4 hours.
I will be using my MES 40 so I am pondering an hour at 120 with no smoke instead of the 2 hour air dry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2014)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Changed the plan, I have time to do it all today.
> 
> Into the dry brine, 4/1 brown sugar and salt plus garlic. See you in 4 hours.
> I will be using my MES 40 so I am pondering an hour at 120 with no smoke instead of the 2 hour air dry.


That'll work, but I'd check it after that hour to make sure it was long enough.

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Rinsed, loaded and into the smoker at 120, will check in an hour or so.













IMG_20140715_113413136.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 15, 2014






Racks are really full, but did not have a choice for two batches this time. We'll see how it goes once they start to dry, I can move some into the dehydrator after smoke if I have to but planned on just finishing in the smoker, we'll see. Be back later.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 15, 2014)

eh,  not bad if you like smelly fish jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Lookin' good Grasshoppa.      Maybe you need to buy another smoker for major production and allow the pieces to have more space between them?    Yes, I'll be doing more this weekend.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I am pretty well set up on smokers. I have an SI 3 with 5 racks and frogmats for all that would have been perfect but the wife is cooking out of town with it right now, plus a UDS, mini wsm and Traeger,this was easier (lazier).


----------



## java (Jul 15, 2014)

I have got to try some salmon, it looks so good.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wasn't drying very quickly, bumped temp to 140, that did not help much, not surprised as full as the racks are. Kill heat, open door, point fan in door, by the time AMNPS was ready, nice and dry. Sometimes you have to adapt, rocket science not this is. Pitmaster choice pellets for a couple of hours.












IMG_20140715_140346916.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 15, 2014


----------



## cmayna (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, the more I look at your trays, next time you need to cut the amount of fish almost in half to allow the smoke to get into all the tight areas.  You said this is Atlantic Salmon?  Farm raised or wild.  I ask because the meat looks on the light colored side and if it is farm raised, it will probably have more fat content  which might require a longer cooking time.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes it is farm raised Atlantic. We can't get too picky around here. I keep seeing your posts and had to make some. Yeah I am pretty crowded, thinking about an extra hour of smoke and then whatever it takes to dry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2014)

Keep it going Iron!!!

Not only do you need spacing between, but you can use more room for the heat & smoke to keep from getting stuck in the bottom. That happened to me one time with two foil pans on one shelf.

You got the guy you need watching, in cmayna!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be back to sniff the finished product !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I know that I got rushed on this one. Will make it work though. I hear ya bear on cmayna, dude looks at pics and nails Atlantic farm raised. Appreciate the advice, helps to make this work. That is what makes this forum the best. Still not quite there, gonna give em a little more, check once an hour.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Left it go about 3 hours extra, still oily but done, taste is really good, will do some more of this.












IMG_20140715_225607327.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 16, 2014





Next some more salmon nuggets. OK now I can look at more of cmayna's posts. Thanks for the recipe..


----------



## cmayna (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice looking tub of Jerky you made there.  You learned a lot from this batch.  Write and keep your notes.  I document each smoke I've done so I can go back and study my notes the day before I do a new batch.  What I have found interesting is the weight of the finished product as compared to the raw wet product.  On my previous Jerky batch, I started out with 6.6# of Salmon Filet.  I ended up with 2.1# = 31%.  So can you imagine how much each pound of what you just made  is worth?  OMG!

I meant to also mention that I am continuously tweaking my recipes.  Wife and her fishing buddy go crazy that I don't just sit still and stay with just one method.  Why?  That doesn't sound fun at all. 

This Sat, I'm  Jerkyizing (new word)  part of the wife's fishing buddy's recent catch.  Have idea's to take that batch to a whole new level. Hopefully an upward level


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 16, 2014)

I started with right at 11lb and finished with 4lb 3oz, right now Copper River sockeye is 15.99lb here, that would be some expensive jerky. Can't wait to see your new recipe, this one is simple and delicious.


----------



## disco (Jul 16, 2014)

Terrific looking project and delicious looking result. Thanks for the thread and the qview.







Disco


----------

